# Toronto-area premium grape options



## jgareri (Aug 23, 2017)

Did a quick search on the site but couldn't find anything concrete. Google hasn't been much help either. I've found one place in the city but I'm still searching for premium California/Washington/Oregon wine grape options in Toronto but can't seem to find any. Anyone know where to get some? 

PS - I know Charles from Grapemasters has Chilean and Spanish musts which I will try, but he doesn't carry west coast produce.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 23, 2017)

jgareri said:


> Did a quick search on the site but couldn't find anything concrete. Google hasn't been much help either. I've found one place in the city but I'm still searching for premium California/Washington/Oregon wine grape options in Toronto but can't seem to find any. Anyone know where to get some?
> 
> PS - I know Charles from Grapemasters has Chilean and Spanish musts which I will try, but he doesn't carry west coast produce.



I did Charles Spanish Tempranillo and Merlot last season, big bodied, high BRIX, low acid product, super pleased with it.


----------



## jgareri (Aug 24, 2017)

Great to know. Hopefully someone has a contact for premium grapes in or around the city.


----------



## jgareri (Aug 26, 2017)

Spent quite a bit of time this week trying to find a good source for grapes and found the opinions to be all over the map. Some spots were confused, other places pitched the buyer beware there's no such thing as premium grapes, others said call back in a week. It has me a bit worried that I won't be able to find anything of that I will be ripped off, but I guess that's part of the learning experience.!


----------



## xriddle (Sep 12, 2017)

I have the same issue in Montreal. In a thread i started asking a similar question winegrapesdirect (dot) com was suggested ... It's not the cheapest but you can get premium (crushed) grapes from them delivered to you in Toronto.

GO LEAFS GO


----------



## jgareri (Sep 12, 2017)

xriddle said:


> I have the same issue in Montreal. In a thread i started asking a similar question winegrapesdirect (dot) com was suggested ... It's not the cheapest but you can get premium (crushed) grapes from them delivered to you in Toronto.
> 
> GO LEAFS GO



Thanks - I have found a few sources so hopefully one pans out. 

Anyone use winegrapesdirect? Curious about the quality? Pricing is better than Brehm, it seems

I'm, funny enough, a Pens fan. Leafs are better now, so maybe I'll jump back on the wagon!


----------



## Jbu50 (Sep 20, 2018)

jgareri said:


> Spent quite a bit of time this week trying to find a good source for grapes and found the opinions to be all over the map. Some spots were confused, other places pitched the buyer beware there's no such thing as premium grapes, others said call back in a week. It has me a bit worried that I won't be able to find anything of that I will be ripped off, but I guess that's part of the learning experience.!



Did you find a good source for premium grapes in the Toronto area? Where did you end up buying from?


----------



## jgareri (Sep 20, 2018)

I did end up buying some really good stuff from a local guy who imports directly from California on behalf of a buyers group. Name is Dominic Ierullo, imports into Vaughan, and the wine so far has been excellent (still young). I'm going it again this year and hopefully will be just as happy.

Note that the grapes are pretty much the same vineyards and AVAs that members of this site get as well. Last year's buy was Shenandoah and Borden Ranch, this year is Eldorado Pinot Noir and old vine zinfandel from Lodi

FYI if you are near Niagara you can also check out Watsons. Did a riesling from them last year and it was fantastic.


----------



## Jbu50 (Sep 20, 2018)

Cool, thanks. I will check that out!


----------



## Donz (Sep 20, 2018)

xriddle said:


> I have the same issue in Montreal. In a thread i started asking a similar question winegrapesdirect (dot) com was suggested ... It's not the cheapest but you can get premium (crushed) grapes from them delivered to you in Toronto.
> 
> GO LEAFS GO



If you are in Montreal definitely go to Piazza and get the premium Lodi grapes.


----------



## Donz (Sep 20, 2018)

jgareri said:


> Did a quick search on the site but couldn't find anything concrete. Google hasn't been much help either. I've found one place in the city but I'm still searching for premium California/Washington/Oregon wine grape options in Toronto but can't seem to find any. Anyone know where to get some?
> 
> PS - I know Charles from Grapemasters has Chilean and Spanish musts which I will try, but he doesn't carry west coast produce.



Looks like there is one in Toronto as well. Never been however but Piazza in Montreal is great.

https://www.google.ca/search?source...-ab..0.12.1052...0i131k1j0i10k1.0.K2HoXkJXtAw


----------



## Jbu50 (Sep 20, 2018)

Yes, I know about Piazza in Mississauga, Ontario, but I don't normally go there to look so I have no idea what they have. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jgareri (Sep 20, 2018)

Went to piazza 2 years ago. Grapes are okay but likely the same as what you'd get at the local grocery store parking lot. Nothing fancy, didn't have anything premium when I went. It was also not the best conditions for the grapes being out in the heat


----------



## Donz (Sep 21, 2018)

jgareri said:


> Went to piazza 2 years ago. Grapes are okay but likely the same as what you'd get at the local grocery store parking lot. Nothing fancy, didn't have anything premium when I went. It was also not the best conditions for the grapes being out in the heat



Not the same here in Montreal. Tons of options (premium & regular) all kept indoors with the proper temp control.


----------



## Y_No (Sep 23, 2018)

Johnd said:


> I did Charles Spanish Tempranillo and Merlot last season, big bodied, high BRIX, low acid product, super pleased with it.


Got mine from Piazza on Friday - 42# cases; also in MIssissauga - Burnhamthorpe Fruit Market; Toronto - Borselino & Son; Hamilton - MacNab Grape Company, Sam's Importing & Distr Co Ltd and maybe Costa's Wine Country Inc. - Check Google for others


----------



## jgareri (Sep 23, 2018)

Y_No said:


> Got mine from Piazza on Friday - 42# cases; also in MIssissauga - Burnhamthorpe Fruit Market; Toronto - Borselino & Son; Hamilton - MacNab Grape Company, Sam's Importing & Distr Co Ltd and maybe Costa's Wine Country Inc. - Check Google for others



I've done the 42 lb cases at Piazza - back in 2016. Not the best grapes, price point definitely reflected that at $38 per 42 lb lug. Not sure if they've changed or offer better stuff.

If you google Costa, they had some legal troubles a while back. I've tried to connect with Borsellino but didn't have much luck. I'm going to google the others


----------



## Jbu50 (Sep 24, 2018)

Y_No said:


> Got mine from Piazza on Friday - 42# cases



What type of grape did you buy?


----------

